# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > The Copperhead Forum >  Hello from Craig Billings, Co-owner Acadian Robotics

## DJNOS1978

Just wanted to introduce myself personally to be in direct contact with anyone who has questions, complaints, advice, etc. 
My partner, Robb Perkins, and I look forward to getting feedback from customers as well as potential customers.
There will be more detailed information on kickstarter and our website soon. 

Craig  Billings
www.acadianrobotics.com

----------


## JamesTuthill

Awesome.  Glad to see you here.  I can wait to see your project.  Is it still going live later this week?

----------


## DJNOS1978

We were approached by another crowdfunding site and are slightly postponing our kickoff to consider their offer.  But it shouldn't take us long to decide which one to choose before we launch.  Robb and I are excited to release our machine and design to the public.  We are greatly satisfied with our product and are ready to share our excitement. We are also getting more video footage together.

----------


## DJNOS1978

We have been getting emails about specifications of our machine.  We have not publicly released specs other than what are listed in the article.  More specifications will be released on the crowd funding site we choose to launch our campaign. But you can still email us and we will tell you the specs and the capabilties of our machine. Thanks

----------


## Jeremia_Munchkins

Looking forward to see this crowd funding project launch.  Any idea where it will be launched yet?

----------


## DJNOS1978

We are still in communication with crowdfunding sites.  But we do anticipate it launching no later than March 14th. A couple of weeks later than originally planned but trust me.....what we are now doing is worth the wait.  :Wink:

----------


## tuanxuxu

This fund is very good, I wish it further development

----------

